# Barley Recipes?



## WildBoar (Jan 15, 2017)

My wife likes barley, but has really only eaten it plain. I am definitely not a fan of eating it that way. So she wants to try a few different prep methods/ recipes to see if we can find something that may help make it a semi-regular guest at the dinner table.

So please post any good recipes, tips and/ or tricks you may have for barley. Thanks in advance.

(and yeah, beer and liquor recipes will be greeted by her with eye rolls )


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> (and yeah, beer and liquor recipes will be greeted by her with eye rolls )



There are other uses for barley?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 15, 2017)

Make risotto.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 15, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Make risotto.


That makes good sense. Will it get creamy, or do we need to add something (other then cheese) yo get that texture?


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

cook it in veg stock, let it dry in fridge, and then saute with aromatics, veggies and some kind of pork. deglaze with wine, finish with butter. you can make it creamy by adding heavy cream


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2017)

If you like an orzo salad (feta, olives, capers, etc...) it works as a suitable replacement. 

Guess you know that there is pearled or hulled...cooking times vary as does nutritional value.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 15, 2017)

Beef and barley soup brother!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 15, 2017)

chinacats said:


> Guess you know that there is pearled or hulled...cooking times vary as does nutritional value.


Nope, I sure don't! This is Leah's thing -- I never had barley growing up, and never ate it until after I met her.


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

+1 beef & barley soup, so comforting


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> Nope, I sure don't! This is Leah's thing -- I never had barley growing up, and never ate it until after I met her.



Hulled would be the healthier variety with pearl being more refined...so more bran/fibre in hulled and it takes a bit longer to cook maybe another twenty minutes to a half hour. I'm pretty sure that pearled is what you're usually served in most restaurants. I generally buy hulled but it's not really an issue unless you mix two different kinds (guess how I know that).

Wish you guys would quit mentioning beef and barley soup as I intended to make that this past weekend and wound up throwing in rice instead--brain fart--and while beef and rice soup is actually pretty good...:O


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 16, 2017)

Rassolnyk (Russian, beef pickles barley), kutya (Ukrainian barley pudding, dessert ish but if you know the Eastern bloc you'll know it's not going to be reminiscent of French or American desserts LMAO), polish krupnik soup ... That area of the world will be where you can draw alot of inspiration from but it's not exactly... Super tasty... I speak from experience lol.


Mushroom barley soup. Maybe mushroom and barley pierogies or something


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 16, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> Rassolnyk (Russian, beef pickles barley), kutya (Ukrainian barley pudding, dessert ish but if you know the Eastern bloc you'll know it's not going to be reminiscent of French or American desserts LMAO), polish krupnik soup ... That area of the world will be where you can draw alot of inspiration from but it's not exactly... Super tasty... I speak from experience lol.


I hear you -- that's been the main issue. She is used to eating things that are not exactly super tasty...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2017)

Dave, I think Leah would be into Russian Barley Soup. 

There seems to be several variations:

http://www.melangery.com/2014/03/russian-monday-gribnoy-soup-mushroom.html

http://www.menshealth.com/recipes/russian-barley-soup

This one has pickles (Leah loves fermented veg.). Maybe make the pickles yourself.

http://www.grabandgorecipes.com/beef-barley-with-pickles-soup-recipe-rassolnik-pассольник/

EDIT: Looks like Spoiled has already mentioned this Russian soup


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm going to throw this idea out off the top of my head. Toast some barley in a saute pan with a little butter then finish in a pan with chicken stock. Could do this like a risotto and use a little white wine. Cut up a butternut squash into 1" or so pieces, toss with EVOO and roast until tender. Thickly slice some white mushrooms and brown them in butter or EVOO. When everything is done toss the squash and mushrooms together and serve on top of the barley. Serve this with some roast pork of your choosing.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for all of the great ideas everyone!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm really interested in the idea of cooking with pickled products by the way. Rewatching mind of a chef sean brock mentions farrow (sorta relevant here) does indeed act a bit like arborio but also he likes to cook with pickles. I've not had the opportunity to cook with alot of pickles but I bet it's amazing. anyway... apropos of nothing really 

could maybe use them in meatballs?

oh here ya go

Barley bhel puri
This is a layered delight of spicy, sweet and sour notes, to which barley imparts a distinct nuttiness. Sev  crunchy chickpea flour noodles  is a popular Indian snack and can be purchased online.

Serves 6 
150g quick-cook barley, boiled for 20 minutes, drained and cooled
150ml rapeseed oil
1 large boiled potato, peeled, cubed and cooled
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 medium sized tomato, diced
1 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp chaat masala
½ tsp cayenne pepper
3 tbsp roasted peanuts
2 tsp lemon juice
2 tbsp tamarind sauce
125g sev (chickpea flour noodles) 
Small bunch of chopped coriander leaves

For the chutney
25g coriander leaves
25g mint leaves
1 green chilli 
2.5cm piece fresh ginger, peeled
2 tbsp lemon juice
1 tsp cumin powder
50ml water
A pinch of salt

1 First make the chutney. Blitz all the chutney ingredients in a blender until they are silky and brilliant green.

2 Take the cooked barley and fry for 10 minutes in the rapeseed oil over a high heat, allowing the grains to bob and weave in the pan. Using a slotted spoon, scoop out the barley and drain on kitchen paper, allowing it to cool.

3 Combine everything apart from the sev and coriander leaves in a mixing bowl. Divide the bhel into bowls and apply the final flourish: spoon over the chutney, sprinkle the sev on top and flutter with coriander.
Ivor Peters, urbanrajah.com ( http://www.urbanrajah.com/how-to-make-Indian-curry/barley-bhel-puri )

cheers


----------



## krx927 (Jan 17, 2017)

This is traditional Slovenian thick soup / stand alone dish. Most folks like it, me not so much. I just don't like barley except in beer and whiskey.

It is called *Ri&#269;et*:

Ingredients:
18 - 20 dag barley
20 - 25 dag semi dried smoked pork (or smoked semi dried sausages)
fat
onion
garlic
5 dag carrots
10 dag potato
10 dag beans
some tomato puree
salt
pepper
parsley
small piece of celeriac
bay leaf

Soak the barley in water, at least 3 hours, best overnight. Also soak dried beans.
Cook washed barley in salted water until soft (aprox. an hour).

In slated water cook the beans (or just use canned one) with a few bay leaves. In separate pot we cook the meat or sausages.

On some fat or oil we saute finely minced onion. When translucent we add cubed carrots and saute some more. After that we put in water to cover, salt, parsley, celeriac and potato cut to cubes aprox. inch [SUP]3[/SUP]. When potato is soft we add table spoon of tomato puree.

We rinse cooked barley well with water and we add it to the soup. If we wish (and of course we wish!) we also add some water where the meat or sausages were cooked. We also add cooked meat/sausages cut into bite sizes and beans.
We cook for a few more minutes.

You can find a pic of this recipe here.


You just need a good bread and you have a hearty meal.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 17, 2017)

Barley Tea? i've had it at korean joints and it is damn awesome. not sure how they make that elixir tho.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 17, 2017)

Note chinese pearl barley water isn't what we think of as barley in the West. Could be the Korean uses the same.

Though this could be another canola/rapeseed situation


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2017)

Boom, it is roasted dry barley that's been steeped for an hour. The sweet corn tea is better I think. You can buy both at Korean grocery store.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 18, 2017)

panda said:


> Boom, it is roasted dry barley that's been steeped for an hour. The sweet corn tea is better I think. You can buy both at Korean grocery store.



Kam saame Dah!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 18, 2017)

We use instead of rice in pilaf. Great texture.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2017)

She's definitely into pilaf, that that is another good toption -- thanks.

She already dove in and made a risotto for dinner tonight. It was not too bad. With the white wine and paremsan, the flavor was decent enough. And the texture wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you get the pickle out?


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 18, 2017)

Not sure how to answer that



(...without violating KKF decorum  )


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 21, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Make risotto.



What Rick said.


----------

